# Question about dimensions



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, here's the situation:

I have two birds. One's a rescue feral who thanks to some punk wit a BB gun, can no longer fly. The other is an Old Frill who's perfectly healthy in every way.

Given that I got into pigeon keeping suddenly and unexpectedly the "coop" I have for them is adapted from a dog's crate. IE a cage that stands (roughly) four feet wide, 2.5 feet deep and 3.5 feet tall. It's got a door on one of the narrow ends I've wired shut and altered the top so the thing opens like a chest.

Obviously, this is far from ideal. I'm willing to build a proper coop, but am broke and materials co$t. 

Since I got my pigeons, i've been scrounging for scrap, and I think I have enough to build something...here's my idea based loosely on a chicken coop.

I take the door off the cage I build a "tower" sort of structure next to it. I'm thinking something 4-5 feet tall with an access point down low for the flightless feral. Inside I can have ramps and such so he can perch and get into the milk crate I intend to install (he loves the one he has already). Also I can put in a trap up high so my "flighted" bird can get some good and proper exorcize without me having to worry about the flightless making escape attempts and hurting himself. (no one told him he can't fly)

My question is this: What is the minimum length and width required for a pigeon to comfortably fly up 4-5 feet?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Wrat My Avary Is Only 3 Feet Wide And They Fly Up 4 Feet With No Probles,im Planning On Buildingind My Pens 3w X 3l X 3h That Shoul Be Ok So It Should Be Ok For Your 2 Birds.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh good. Thanks.


----------



## kcmodena (Feb 17, 2011)

well ... I am thinking - is the dog crate a wire crate or plastic with wire door? If it is a wire crate - with a strong set of plyers and hands - you would have the complete wire grate front of a nice roomy mini loft. and may be able to use the door as a door. best wishes!


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

The solution came to me in a dream.

In the dream, the pigeons were living in a small medieval stone tower. As of yesterday there stands in the yard a structure that is three feet wide, three feet deep and five feet tall. much of one side is a wire "door" and on another side is a 6''X7'' hole cut near the ground. Today's plan is to take one of the short sides off the wire dog crate and put the new open end up against the side with the small entry hole. Also, today I'll be putting ledges, ramps and a nest box into the tower, as well as installing a trap for my flying bird.

It's part chicken coop, part pigeon loft. It came from a dream, and looks low-tech Borg.


----------

